# Melting wax in Non-stick?



## Duncan151

I have melted down about 4lbs of wax so far, in a non-stick pot, I have not noticed anything. The wax comes out looking and smelling good. Clean up is easy too!


----------



## GaryG74

Since there usually isn't any residue from the coating in food cooked in a non stick pot, I would think there was no residue in wax, as long as the coating is in tact on the pot.


----------



## Larry S

If there is no residue from teflon then why does so many people (including my wife) refuse to use it to cook in?


----------



## knute

Teflon becomes toxic if it's overheated (starts breaking down above 500dF), but you're nowhere near those temperatures melting wax.


----------



## D Coates

Larry S said:


> If there is no residue from teflon then why does so many people (including my wife) refuse to use it to cook in?


No idea. I've not seen any reputable scientifically repeatable evidence that indicates there's any Teflon residue in foods cooked in cookware coated in Teflon (that's not been heated up above 500 degrees). Been around since the 70's, if there were harmful residues folks would have had their proverbial pants sued off and it'd be off the market.


----------



## Ravenseye

I think it's fine. New non-stick works good. Older, scratched stuff.....not so much. One of these days I'm going to modify a non-stick baking pan for the base of my solar melter and see if it works better than the galvy sheet that's in there now.


----------



## Tenbears

The government warning and subsequent removal from the market of many nonstick cookware products. Was over concern of compounds leaching from the coating when heated to high temperatures. Since wax is kept at low temperatures there is no problem. Just a few days ago a news release stated that if you had nonstick cookware it was safe to use as long as it was not exposed to temperatures above 500F. With these factors in consideration I would have no reservations about using it for wax.


----------



## zaxbeeswax

I use a presto melter with a spout to melt my wax. No problems so far.


----------



## Harley Craig

Larry S said:


> If there is no residue from teflon then why does so many people (including my wife) refuse to use it to cook in?


Paranoia?


----------

